
Show HN: Where the Zika Virus is in the USA - adamevers
https://zikawatch.co
======
usermac
Looks great. I learned some years ago that mosquitoes can't fly in more than
2.5mph wind so I just put a box fan outside on low and it works!

------
adamevers
I couldn't find a decent map of where the Zika Virus was in the US from the
CDC so I made one.

